# MAF voltage at idle?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

How stable is the voltage range supposed to be at idle?
My MAF is showing voltage from .933 - 1.048 at idle, rpm very steady.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Where are you getting these numbers from? The MAF is read by a frequency, not voltage.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

OBD2 reader. Ill check again right now.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> OBD2 reader. Ill check again right now.


Theeeen I'm not sure what it is giving you.

I have to ask though, why do you care about what the MAF is doing at this low level?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Your correct its not volts my reader shows lb/in. Any way my fuel mileage has odd spikes then increases that pretty much match the odd cycle of the MAF according to my reader and the live data. I had a small stash of summer diesel that I put in the tank that seemed to lessen the problem, not sure why. Maybe a coincidence. I think I got bad diesel from both major fuel suppliers here. Its been two weeks since last fill so hopefully the supply will be good again.
I have been using Diesel Kleen + Cetane Boost with all my fill ups Im going to try straight diesel for a few tanks. Been using that mainly for the lubricity to protect the fuel pump.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> Your correct its not volts my reader shows lb/in. Any way my fuel mileage has odd spikes then increases that pretty much match the odd cycle of the MAF according to my reader and the live data. I had a small stash of summer diesel that I put in the tank that seemed to lessen the problem, not sure why. Maybe a coincidence. I think I got bad diesel from both major fuel suppliers here. Its been two weeks since last fill so hopefully the supply will be good again.
> I have been using Diesel Kleen + Cetane Boost with all my fill ups Im going to try straight diesel for a few tanks. Been using that mainly for the lubricity to protect the fuel pump.


Please be sure to let us know the difference. I use DieselKleen as well and I don't have any issues from it that I can tell, but I've used it from the start pretty much.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Stock will fluctuate around .9 lb/min, idle.

If you do are a certain modification it will sit around 1.6 lb/min. If it is not sitting at 1.6, then you have a problem with your EGR and should probably do something about that.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

So far a new tank of summer diesel seems much better the MAF is still hunting or rising and falling though.
Im going to look at the intake through and through.


----------

